# Anyone used epistane results



## maxamize (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm just trying to get some first hand views of people who have done this. 
Also negative city effects. 
Estrogen inhibits osteoclasts so if you get rid of estrogen that much the osteoclasts would go wild. Would you see harsh results on bones and cartilage in 8 weeks?


----------



## jackedntan (Feb 9, 2012)

Ive ran it before. I loved it. It gave me some crazy strength gains, almost more than when I take drol. I dont think this is typical for most users though. Def a good compound though.


----------



## jadean (Feb 9, 2012)

I used havoc at 70mgs for 6 weeks with great results. Great strength and recomp effects. Good ph imo.


----------



## MattPorter (Feb 9, 2012)

I used "hemaguno" and furaguno for an entire contest prep,,,,,, I came in pretty decently on 40mgs of hema, and 300 mgs of fura.....

I would say it was like any oral steroid cycle.....nothing spectacular but it did justice.

-Matt


----------



## carmineb (Feb 9, 2012)

i used havoc and another brand of epistane.  lets say I love it, i see results after a monnth, I definitely shred up  on it.

and aggression in the gym as well as strength gains for sure
i take 50 mg a day which is what i was told is the sweet spot for it


----------



## VladTepes (Feb 9, 2012)

60mgs for 6 weeks along with clen. I leaned out a lot, didn't lose any strength, didn't really gain any strength either however I was on very low carbs and restricted calories. Appeared to put on a slight amount of lean mass as well. Overall it's a pretty good compound, got me where I wanted to be before starting a bulk cycle.


----------



## maxamize (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not concerned with the gains.
More so the side effects and the effect it has on gyno.
Then again I imagine most of you don't have an ounce I it. So maybe it's unapplocable


----------



## carmineb (Feb 9, 2012)

I dont think gyno or estrogen are issues with epistane, from what I have been told, it does metabolize down the road to a DHT derivative....


----------



## maxamize (Feb 9, 2012)

Isnt one of epistanes main components that it actually reduces and attacks current "bitch tits". In all the research I've done that's one of its primary components of it. No one has seen this first hand?


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Feb 9, 2012)

I am running it now 50mg(my sweet spot) for 6weeks and clen. I love it. Excellent strength gains, lean mass.


----------



## VladTepes (Feb 9, 2012)

maxamize said:


> Isnt one of epistanes main components that it actually reduces and attacks current "bitch tits". In all the research I've done that's one of its primary components of it. No one has seen this first hand?



I've heard of some people who claim it reduced or eliminated their gyno, I've also seen blood work of elevated estrogen levels on Epi. So basically it's a gamble as to how you'll respond. Plenty of people have also gotten gyno shortly after Epi, usually rebound from running a shit PCT.


----------



## carmineb (Feb 9, 2012)

maxamize said:


> Isnt one of epistanes main components that it actually reduces and attacks current "bitch tits". In all the research I've done that's one of its primary components of it. No one has seen this first hand?


 
From www.epistane.com  (IBE epistane website)



How Epistane??? Works
*Battling Gyno*
Estradiol is the strongest form of estrogen in the human body, effecting several organs. Estradiol enters cells freely and interacts with a cytoplasmic target cell receptor (ERa and ER??). When the estrogen receptor has bound its ligand it can enter the nucleus of the target cell and regulate gene transcription which leads to formation of messenger RNA. The mRNA interacts with ribosomes to produce specific proteins that express the effect of estradiol upon the target cell. Epistane??? works by binding and deactivating the ER?? so that no estrodiol-elicited effects can be carried out in the cell. In the case of breast tissue ER?? is the primary target receptor responsible for growth and proliferation. Epistane??? binds to the ER?? and not only disables the receptor from binding to estradiol, it actually puts the cell in an estrogen deprived state, which decreases the cells viability and leads to a decrease in size and eventual cell death. Other SERMs also block the ER?? receptor and AI???s even block the formation of Estradiol from testosterone conversion. However, the effectiveness at the receptor and long term side effects vary. Epistane??? has been shown to have one of the strongest and longest effects at the binding site, with minimal side effects when compared to other anti-estrogens.

*Increasing Lean Body Mass*
Epistane??? also binds to androgen receptors located on skeletal muscle cells and muscle stem cells. This then leads to changes in muscle cell function and protein synthesis. In the case of muscle stem cells, they will actually change and fuse with your active adult skeletal muscles increasing the muscles potential for growth and repair. On the opposing side, the presence of androgens actually decreases the ability of stem cells to form new fat cells. So you now have increased stem cell conversion to muscle cells and decreased stem cell conversion to fat cells, giving you more positive effects out of your nutrition and training.
​


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Just run it, and see what it does for you.


----------



## carmineb (Feb 9, 2012)

here is an interesting write up on it :

Havoc/Epistane Myths Debunked


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Feb 9, 2012)

I ran it, Gained about 10 lbs and kept it.  Strength gains were awesome as well.


----------



## 07bobber (Feb 9, 2012)

Should I take while on hrt? 200mg cyp weekly, 3mg arimidex weekly, 40iu hcg weekly"


----------



## maxamize (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks carmine that's some good info


----------



## carmineb (Feb 10, 2012)

07bobber, I stacked it with other things, I cant see why you cant.  Test is a wet compounds and a product like epistane works well with wet compounds

the stack I ran was all dry at the time.


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Feb 10, 2012)

07bobber said:


> Should I take while on hrt? 200mg cyp weekly, 3mg arimidex weekly, 40iu hcg weekly"


 
 I am on trt and that's how I ran it the first time(minus the hcg) Adex seems high too, but that's individual thing. I gained 14 lbs and kept 10.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 10, 2012)

Epistane was pretty worthless to me. Would never purchase it again


----------



## 07bobber (Feb 10, 2012)

It's worth a try


----------



## IronPotato (Feb 10, 2012)

real good @50mg for 4-6 weeks max,don't run for 8 weeks.


----------



## blunrg62 (Dec 10, 2012)

amen,


i bought a whole cycle for 20 bucks  on ebay that and did see some gains but i don't think the over the  counter pct did anything but help me spend my money 						​


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 11, 2012)

epistane/havoc was the best ph for cutting i have used.superdrol best for cuttingi just started sdmx 2.0 hoping it helps me cutt up nicely.these were all taken with real cycle of course like now i am on test e 500mg a week and super dmx 2.0.but yea i would buy epistane again in a heart beat.


----------

